# Targas, 390's?



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah i would like to know too, i love my targas, the adjustability and technology is awesome but never tried 390's to know the difference..


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i jus got the targas.. first 2 runs i hated them cuz i was not use to them.. but i started getting use to them so their growing on me.. every1 says 390s are more flexible and used in park while targas are stiffer and more for freeriding.. but targas have many ways to adjust them to make it more flexible it says and also has a stiff and flexible insert. so i am not sure if what every1 says is actually correct.. im going to be using my targas in the park as well as all mountain..


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

does any1 remove the ankle inserts to make it even more flexible in the targas?


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah, i'm not sure what it's for except to make the strap less comfortable :/

anyone know if you can increase the lateral flex of the highbacks?


----------

